# Ever see a bomb factory?



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: 

Nice selection you have there.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice stash, but, wheres the bomb factory, not enough there for a decent nuke. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 


:cheeky:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


buzkirk said:


> Nice stash, but, wheres the bomb factory, not enough there for a decent nuke. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> :cheeky:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

hey how are those greycliffs? that's a bahama cigar, isn't it?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

which one? i have some of each.. well i dont have any G2's left but I've smoked that as well


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember that for July Bday boy


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

How many "agents" did we lose to bring us this BBS intelligence? 







Or do we have a defector? :hmm: 





Nice stash Oscar Wiener! Errr, I mean Ace.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

These photos were leaked by the BBS on purpose..... Apparently as a warning to any would be attackers.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> Remember that for July Bday boy


off by a month


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> hey how are those greycliffs? that's a bahama cigar, isn't it?


you will find out soon enough !!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lolat:



thehat101 said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > hey how are those greycliffs? that's a bahama cigar, isn't it?
> ...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> These photos were leaked by the BBS on purpose..... Apparently as a warning to any would be attackers.


Psychological Wafare - Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

*BUMPED* for a little psycological warfare... oh and a new pic


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> *BUMPED* for a little psycological warfare... oh and a new pic


.....jesus.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > *BUMPED* for a little psycological warfare... oh and a new pic
> ...


I believe he prefers "allah" :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet stash Ace!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> I believe he prefers "allah" :lol:


I have been known to wear a vest and scream about virgins


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> Sweet stash Ace!!!


yeah look at all those maduros on the left... those are all going to a special someone


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I heard a rumor that the BBS has now developed the pussy bomb!

wait for it....

wait for it....

keep waiting.....

here it is!!!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> I heard a rumor that the BBS has now developed the pussy bomb!
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: nice kitty


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

....Rider has to much time on his hands


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> ....Rider has to much time on his hands


yeah he must be at work :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I was til about 2! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I was til about 2! :lol:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now that's funny.


----------

